# JWU RI, Trimester 2, Week 1



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Hi everyone!
This week was the first week back after Thanksgiving break. I have been taking beverage service. Let me tell you, the first day, I absolutely hated it. Last week was all mixology, basically bartending. I was dropping stuff, getting confused, falling behind, and so ready to just drop the class and deal with it next year. Of course I realized it wasn't going to get any easier next year, so i stuck with it. And it got better. Yay!
I think I could actually like this, if we had more time to do it. 4 days just isn't enough. Next week we start beverage service, which includes wine, beer, coffee and tea.
Each day got progressively better. I got used to how the speed bar and behind the bar were set up and eventually found myself reaching for bottles without having to think. On Wednesday, chef turned on some music and let us practice whatever drinks we wanted to. We have index cards with the recipe and procedure for 40 drinks. 
It was snowing Thursday morning, and we were all supposed to show up early to take our TIPS test, which is a basic test of your knowledge of alcohol, the effects of it, and how to handle intoxicated customers if you happen to own or work at a place that serves booze later on. Well I showed up just a minute late because the buses were running late. We all took our seats and another chef stuck his head in the door and told us classes were cancelled. I was kind of disappointed because I had been looking forward to bar practice. I was also disappointed because we were supposed to be tasting alcohol that day, and I had been looking forward to it, not for the alcoholic aspect of it, but because I don't drink much and really don't know what some of these liquors taste like. 
Our chef told us we would be taking the TIPS test and then were free to go. The test was mainly common sense and I had no problem with it.
The one thing that worries me is that our practical for this class is partially bartending. We will have to come in and be given a list of drinks that we have to make from memory in a certain amount of time. Mixology is over now--that means there are a few days between now and the practical where we have no practice time in mixology. I have no idea how I'm going to memorize these drinks without having the hands-on aspect. Any ideas?


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Hey there!

I'm the guy that's taking the same classes you are down in JWU-Miami, sorry I haven't been able to keep up I've been without a computer.

But yep, I'm in Beverage service too, and I really like it. We only have 22 drinks we have to learn however. In my class we do a little bit of mixology and a wine tasting every day. They just passed legisation in Florida that let's underage culinary students consume "limited amounts" of alcohol. Which let's me learn how to pair food with wine, I'm really enjoying that. Out pratical is the same, and as for memoriztion I put all of my 22 drinks on index cards and I just look over them everyday, that's what has always worked for me.

Best of Luck in your second tri

P.S. I would do anything to see some snow, it's been 85 degrees down here, I got sunburned hanging Christmas lights, that's just not right


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Well today we discussed the practical and it isnt as bad as I thought. We were supposed to memorize 20 drinks and get tested on 12, but because we didn't have class Thursday, we just have to memorize 12 and get tested on 8. Phew! I think I can handle that.
Today we started learning about wine. Today was specifically white and sparkling wine. We tasted a few, and then got some cheese and tasted the wines with the cheese. Tomorrow we will be tasting red wines.
I'm sorry you haven't seen any snow. Want to trade places for a week or two?


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Sure, I'll take your practical with only the 12 drinks, and you can take mine with the 20.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

God I hated the snow when I lived back there. My first yr in the dorms they had the worst storm in 50 yrs and no snow plow money so we were stranded in our dorm for a week. God i hated the snow.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

ROFL good point. I think I'll stick with the snow.
I'm hoping we don't get anything too bad, but an occasional day off is kind of nice. Not that I can't hack 4-day school weeks, but you know.


----------

